# WMA hunting?



## Ready 2 Hunt (Jan 7, 2010)

New to duck/goose hunting and was thinking about putting out some goose decoys on the dove field of the WMA near by. After looking the regs over I cannot tell for sure if this would be a legal place to hunt. Bated field? Any input or thoughts would be great thanks.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 7, 2010)

WMA dove fields are normally fair game.  Scout it first though and call the man to be 100%.  Good Luck.


----------



## jero77 (Jan 7, 2010)

The way I understand it is you cannot shoot waterfowl in a field that is prepped like a bird field it is not a normal AG. practice, some buddies of mine got fined for PLANTING corn next to a pond then when season came in they gradually started mowing it with a bush hog (like a dove field) the man wrote them tickets for bait. with a good lawyer they lost in court,


----------



## jero77 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm 100% with TC call the man man first and make sure to write down his name and # in case you are questioned


----------



## mark29860 (Jan 7, 2010)

On our WMA dove fields here in SC. they have signs posted legal for dove and baited for duck.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jan 7, 2010)

good to know thanks for the info


----------



## flyinbrad (Jan 8, 2010)

jero77 said:


> The way I understand it is you cannot shoot waterfowl in a field that is prepped like a bird field it is not a normal AG. practice, some buddies of mine got fined for PLANTING corn next to a pond then when season came in they gradually started mowing it with a bush hog (like a dove field) the man wrote them tickets for bait. with a good lawyer they lost in court,



then is it illegal to plant a field then flood it and hunt?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 8, 2010)

flyinbrad said:


> then is it illegal to plant a field then flood it and hunt?



Not if you don't manipulate it once it is finished growing.


----------



## Khondker (Jan 8, 2010)

Clybel WMA has lots of ponds. Can I set up duck decoy beside one of the pond an hunt?

Clybel WMA has few dove fields, but those are not planted like Redlands WMA. So can you duck hunt in those dove fields?


----------



## quackertackr (Jan 8, 2010)

You can watch the sunrise on Clybel if you would like. I would not expect to see anything. It has been hunted pretty hard this year. I rode thru this afternoon and saw 0 ducks. However there was ice on alot of ponds.


----------



## jero77 (Jan 8, 2010)

Like DP said if you manipulate it in anyway its baiting ( mowing, disking it knocking down with atv and drag) is all forms of manipulation.


----------

